# Northeast, PA



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm heading to Northeast, PA this weekend (ironically in the northwest corner of PA) and might have some time Sunday morning for chasing some fish. Does anyone have any suggestions? I couldn't find any creeks in the area that are "trout approved" and of course the steelies are still in the lake so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Are you going to be around meadville or just up around Elk creek or the mile creeks? I have walked almost all the creeks up there in NW PA! There are no trout this time of year in catchable numbers in the creek! Call me 513-560-8857 if you want to.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

There are several of the mile streams over that way. 20 mile near the border is the largest creek over that way. There is a poor richards bait store right at the corner of rt 5 and the road north thru northeast pa.. Stop there and ask for information. I agree there is probably very few steelies in yet but you might get lucky at the lake where the creek enters.

There was a report a couple of weeks ago about a couple of salmon supposedly in the lower creek but i don't know of it was true.

If you've never fished pa streams dumping into erie they are all small streams. 

Good luck if you do get out. You also could log unto fisherie.com and ask your question. Hopefully someone would give you an honest answer.


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to be right next to sixteen mile creek for one night and don't have time to venture far. My wife and I are leaving our dogs alone for a night so we'll be heading home early. Hopefully I'll get up in time to do some fishing before that.
I've never fished the mile creeks, glad to hear they're small. I'll probably hit these for bass and scope em out for access spots for fall trips.
Thanks for the offer steelheader, I may still call you about creeks for future trips, I need to find some streams close to home.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm... well 16 mile will be Gin clear, but they really screwed up the falls/dam area by the red barn, and have alot of ppl really torcked off ..lol.. Go to the mouth of 20 mile at the access for smallies in the early early am. I have pulled several nice eyes out of the there in the early years! The mouths of thre creeks historically sand up pretty bad in the summer. If your looking to recon and knock on doors this is a good time. There is always fun to be had with the rough fish on the mile creeks! There is one nice big "well it used to be big" down from the falls that will hold smallies / carp. There is another great cliff hole out near the mouth of Elk, and if you get there early enough walk down on river left and there is a old root ball that has been there for year stuck in the sand / dirt fish the down stream side of it. Now or course mother nature could of ripped the entire creek system a new one, but usually due to all the slate up there they stay the same 60% of the time! Closuers Black over white 1/0 or #2, Yellow over white! Take care!!


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Just wanted to follow up with a mini-report from my trip...
I checked out 16 & 20 mile creeks and it was enlightening. They made Euclid Creek look like the Mississippi and now I love my local rivers that much more. I spotted and spooked a fish in a pool that ended with sandy riffles and dumped into the lake. Definitly not what I expected, 20 mile was much the same.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

"mouths of thre creeks historically sand up pretty bad in the summer."..well thats why i tried to prepare you .. lol ..


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Ya I got it I just thought you meant it would be a sandy bottom. I didn't expect a beach at the mouth.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

MiCkFly said:


> Ya I got it I just thought you meant it would be a sandy bottom. I didn't expect a beach at the mouth.


..lol.. dude I was pretty much dumbfounded when I saw that the majority of the mouths get that way every summer! There are a few that dont. If you would of had time there are a few spring fed ditches that have a great water quality that dump into lake erie, and you cant fish the ditches but when the flows are right you can catch some nice fish around the rocks out from the mouth in the lake.


----------

